# 2022 Fall Columbia University MFA Creative Producing



## Yang Qian

Hi folks, I've created a thread for Columbia University's Creative Producing MFA. Feel free to comment anything related to this program here! I'm applying this year.


----------



## Chris W

Good luck everyone! 

Here are our admissions statistics for the program including important dates and GPA info:


Columbia University - Creative Producing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






61%

Admitted
59   out of   96   Admitted



13%

Waitlisted
12   out of   96   Waitlisted



26%

*Not Admitted*
25   out of   96   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Add your applications to our database so we can improve our data.


----------



## Chris W

Yang Qian said:


> Hi folks, I've created a thread for Columbia University's Creative Producing MFA. Feel free to comment anything related to this program here! I'm applying this year.


How's your application going?


----------



## moriclytie

also applying to creative producing this year!


----------



## audr3y

Hi! I am also applying!


----------



## audr3y

did you include the optional visual submission? / are you planning to?


----------



## Yang Qian

audr3y said:


> did you include the optional visual submission? / are you planning to?


yes. I submitted four short films that I made. but those are not large productions


----------



## Chris W

Deadline day! Please don't wait until the last minute. Good luck!


----------



## Chris W

Everyone get it in on time yesterday? How'd it go?


----------



## moriclytie

Chris W said:


> Everyone get it in on time yesterday? How'd it go?


submitted on time! wish for the best!


----------



## moriclytie

Hey guys, just wondering do you apply for financial aid? is it true that it doesn't hurt your chance of acceptance?


----------



## audr3y

Has anyone heard anything about interviews? Will they let us know through email?


----------



## Yang Qian

audr3y said:


> Has anyone heard anything about interviews? Will they let us know through email?


Not yet. I think the interview notification will come out in Feb


----------



## Yang Qian

moriclytie said:


> Hey guys, just wondering do you apply for financial aid? is it true that it doesn't hurt your chance of acceptance?


O\I've submitted my financial aid application. It is processed separately so I think it won't affect. Columbia is so expensive...


----------



## Yang Qian

Has anyone heard from Columbia for interview?


----------



## audr3y

Yang Qian said:


> O\I've submitted my financial aid application. It is processed separately so I think it won't affect. Columbia is so expensive...


Yeah, I believe they are not allowed to base acceptances on financial information (hence why it is completely separate!). They will probably review the financial aid application after if you are admitted to potentially give you a scholarship offer if applicable!


----------



## audr3y

Yang Qian said:


> Has anyone heard from Columbia for interview?


I just went back and saw that the earliest interview notification for creative producing is January 16 and the earliest interview date was February 1 so I wonder if they are behind this year? Does anyone know if any other Columbia program has heard anything?

Edit: So I just looked through last year's application info and it says the earliest notification date was February 10, so I guess we still have a little to wait!


----------



## goingrl

Ugh! The waiting is so hard. I also applied for Creative Producing.


----------



## AKA3344

Anybody got the interview notification?


----------



## Anooya Swamy

Hey guys, just got an interview notification and I'm shaking! Does anyone have any tips for the interview? I cannot believe it's happening.


----------



## goingrl

I just got my interview invitation as well! Yes, any tips?!


----------



## jazzyjeff18

Anooya Swamy said:


> Hey guys, just got an interview notification and I'm shaking! Does anyone have any tips for the interview? I cannot believe it's happening.


Congrats! Just got an interview invitation as well. Any tips and questions to look out for are greatly appreciated


----------



## Yang Qian

I just got an interview invitation! I was drinking with my friend and I thought I was too drunk lol


----------



## Azr

Didn't get any interview emails  

Congrats to all those who did. Good luck!


----------



## filmfan123

I got a notification as well - good luck to everyone and would also love some tips haha.


----------



## audr3y

I just got mine OMG so excited!!


----------



## filmfan123

.


----------



## Chris W

Anooya Swamy said:


> Hey guys, just got an interview notification and I'm shaking! Does anyone have any tips for the interview? I cannot believe it's happening.





goingrl said:


> I just got my interview invitation as well! Yes, any tips?!





jazzyjeff18 said:


> Congrats! Just got an interview invitation as well. Any tips and questions to look out for are greatly appreciated


Check out previous year's threads:






						Columbia University Film MFA - Creative Producing 2021
					

Didn't see a thread for the Creative Producing concentration at Columbia for this upcoming year. Figured I would make my own since the application went live today.



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Columbia MFA Creative Producing 2017
					

Hey all,  Wanted to get a jump start and  open up a thread for those who have been admitted to the Creative Producing program at Columbia for Fall 2017.



					www.filmschool.org
				






			Search results for query: Columbia
		


And applications in our database:


Columbia University - Creative Producing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






61%

Admitted
59   out of   96   Admitted



13%

Waitlisted
12   out of   96   Waitlisted



26%

*Not Admitted*
25   out of   96   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Remember you add your own application to the database if you haven't already.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Fincherfan1997 said:


> What percentage of applicants do you think received an interview.


Curious about this, too. How far are invites spread out? Not CP (applied to Directing).


----------



## olsmania

Yang Qian said:


> Hi folks, I've created a thread for Columbia University's Creative Producing MFA. Feel free to comment anything related to this program here! I'm applying this year.


Hey guys! I just had the interview yesterday  I think it went pretty good, did anybody else also had it already? How did it go?


----------



## Yang Qian

olsmania said:


> Hey guys! I just had the interview yesterday  I think it went pretty good, did anybody else also had it already? How did it go?


Wow! Glad to hear that it went great😍 What questions did they ask? were there any unexpected questions?


----------



## Chris W

New Columbia AMA:





__





						Columbia University MFA Creative Producing Current Student AMA
					

Current MFA producing student. AMA.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## filmfan123

.


----------



## filmfan123

I think it went well, asked me questions why Producing/Columbia then I asked questions. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jazzyjeff18

Had my interview. Thought it went very well. How did everyone else do? Did your interviews last for the full 30 min?


----------



## Yang Qian

jazzyjeff18 said:


> Had my interview. Thought it went very well. How did everyone else do? Did your interviews last for the full 30 min?


my interview was 20 minutes.


----------



## jazzyjeff18

Yang Qian said:


> Same here.


----------



## Yang Qian

Yang Qian said:


> my interview was 20 minutes.


I kind of felt their intention to wrap the interview at around 20 minutes. (like I was going to talk more because I had a lot to say lol )  I don't know if this is a good sign or not. hoping for the best


----------



## jazzyjeff18

Yang Qian said:


> I kind of felt their intention to wrap the interview at around 20 minutes. (like I was going to talk more because I had a lot to say lol )  I don't know if this is a good sign or not. hoping for the best


Yeah, I felt the exact same way. I’m sure we both did fine. I’m looking forward to hearing back Mid- March!


----------



## audr3y

20 minutes seems so quick! About how many questions did they ask and how many were you able to fit in and ask them?


----------



## Yang Qian

audr3y said:


> 20 minutes seems so quick! About how many questions did they ask and how many were you able to fit in and ask them?


They asked me 4 or 5 questions and I asked them just one question


----------



## jazzyjeff18

Yang Qian said:


> They asked me 4 or 5 questions and I asked them just one question


They asked me 2 or 3 questions which I answered in like 10 minutes and then I asked questions for the next 10 min.


----------



## audr3y

Just had my interview! I think it went well but was harder to read compared to my Chapman one! it lasted around 15 minutes and they asked me 3-4 questions and I asked 2! And they said notification will be mid-March!


----------



## olsmania

jazzyjeff18 said:


> Yeah, I felt the exact same way. I’m sure we both did fine. I’m looking forward to hearing back Mid- March!


same here


----------



## filmfan123

good luck!


----------



## filmfan123

fingers crossed


----------



## audr3y

Has anyone gotten any updates or had any more interviews? Hopefully we should be hearing back soon.


----------



## jazzyjeff18

audr3y said:


> Has anyone gotten any updates or had any more interviews? Hopefully we should be hearing back soon.


I haven’t heard anything, but I’m guessing we should be hear back in the next few days!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Based on last year, it seems like people were hearing back as early as March 5/7.


----------



## thep2k2

they just updated my portal, it used to say "Congratulations, you've been selected for an interview" but it was updated today and that bit got removed. So maybe they're updating the portals soon?


----------



## FuschiaFlows

thep2k2 said:


> they just updated my portal, it used to say "Congratulations, you've been selected for an interview" but it was updated today and that bit got removed. So maybe they're updating the portals soon?


That's interesting. My "Congratulations, you've been selected for an interview" message went away right after I selected an interview slot. Are you saying you still had the message after you selected your interview?


----------



## thep2k2

FuschiaFlows said:


> That's interesting. My "Congratulations, you've been selected for an interview" message went away right after I selected an interview slot. Are you saying you still had the message after you selected your interview?


Yeah even after my interview that message remained and today is the first time I noticed it wasn't there. Could just be a system glitch really, I'm so nervous I'm being pretty superstitious LOL


----------



## audr3y

thep2k2 said:


> Yeah even after my interview that message remained and today is the first time I noticed it wasn't there. Could just be a system glitch really, I'm so nervous I'm being pretty superstitious LOL


Mine was the same! It was there for a while after my interview. I checked just now and its gone!


----------



## Yang Qian

audr3y said:


> Mine was the same! I was there for a while after my interview. I checked just now and its gone!


wow, same here! I just checked my portal and it disappeared. but it remained for days after I did my interview


----------



## Yang Qian

I've heard that people would receive offer calls if they are admitted. Is this true this year? Has anyone heard back?


----------



## thep2k2

I’m international so don’t think it would be prudent to call and inform, but if that is the case they will probably update the portal before they call.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Historically, I believe they call first.


----------



## AKA3344

Will they call the number we left on the page when we scheduled the interview?


----------



## Yang Qian

AKA3344 said:


> Will they call the number we left on the page when we scheduled the interview?


I believe so


----------



## 123321

I've seen somewhere that they will send a email to the student first notifying to call them.


----------



## maanj

here's to lots of phones ringing this morning! good luck everyone!


----------



## filmfan123

You too! So anxious haha


----------



## thep2k2

This would be ideal. We all live in different time zones, calling is just not practical especially since we were not given an exact date/time of when the decisions go out. I’d loathe myself if I miss their call that came in at 3AM because I had to get enough rest before going to work in the morning. 



123321 said:


> I've seen somewhere that they will send a email to the student first notifying to call them.


----------



## ZhangDi

thep2k2 said:


> This would be ideal. We all live in different time zones, calling is just not practical especially since we were not given an exact date/time of when the decisions go out. I’d loathe myself if I miss their call that came in at 3AM because I had to get enough rest before going to work in the morning.


I don’t think they really gonna call everyone! Lol It’s 2022, I don’t know who get the before on this year, but since I email the office, they said it hasn’t makes any decision yet. No worry


----------



## olsmania

Good luck everyone! I’m so nervous lol hopefully we will get a call or an email soon


----------



## FuschiaFlows

It's almost always a call they send unless they don't have a number on file for you, so, I'd just keep an eye on your phone haha.


----------



## Chris W

Everyone please be sure to add your Applications to our application database so we can improve our acceptance data and help other applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have any questions on how to add your application or suggestions on how to make the database better please let me know.


----------



## mattief

Did anybody end up hearing yesterday? of course "mid-march" could mean any time in the general middle of march but i was holding out hope to find out yesterday.


----------



## thep2k2

Yeah nothing yet. Still checking the portal every couple of hours. Really hoping they don’t call and just update the portal or email me instead. Truth be told I’m not even sure of what number I gave them 😅


----------



## Iraschwips

thep2k2 said:


> Yeah nothing yet. Still checking the portal every couple of hours. Really hoping they don’t call and just update the portal or email me instead. Truth be told I’m not even sure of what number I gave them 😅


If you go to the application proof at the bottom of the portal page you should be able to see the information you entered including phone number. Good luck!


----------



## AKA3344

yeah i entered a different cell number when scheduling the interview, not sure which one they would call


----------



## maanj

mattief said:


> Did anybody end up hearing yesterday? of course "mid-march" could mean any time in the general middle of march but i was holding out hope to find out yesterday.


Last year I got waitlisted on March 17th and from what I can see on some applications, acceptances were received March 15th. So I guess their timeline has shifted a bit ?


----------



## Yang Qian

Someone's got the call. (not me, sadly


----------



## thep2k2

Yang Qian said:


> Someone's got the call. (not me, sadly


Oh is it someone on the forum? And did they just get the call, or a couple of hours ago?


----------



## Yang Qian

thep2k2 said:


> Oh is it someone on the forum? And did they just get the call, or a couple of hour ago?


nope... one of my friends. She received the call like 2 hours ago?


----------



## maanj

Do you when they received the call?


Yang Qian said:


> Someone's got the call. (not me, sadly


----------



## AKA3344

Yang Qian said:


> nope... one of my friends. She received the call like 2 hours ago?


2 hours ago? like 00:30 am in the morning?/omgg


----------



## thep2k2

Oh wow that’s amazing! At least now we know that we’re gonna start hearing back!


----------



## bluerey_

Deleted


----------



## Yang Qian

bluerey_ said:


> I got a waitlisted email Tuesday at 1am!


this year?


----------



## bluerey_

Oops realizing I replied to the wrong thread… gonna delete ahah so sorry


----------



## Yang Qian

bluerey_ said:


> Oops realizing I replied to the wrong thread… gonna delete ahah so sorry


lol I was so shocked for one second


----------



## olsmania

guys I just got the call!! I got in! Good luck to you too and hopefully see you all in the `Fall!


----------



## jazzyjeff18

olsmania said:


> guys I just got the call!! I got in! Good luck to you too and hopefully see you all in the `Fall!


got the call too!! Congrats!


----------



## maanj

Just got the call!!! Insane


----------



## filmfan123

Just got the call from professor Weiler, so excited!


----------



## ZhangDi

Are u in US? Or international call?


maanj said:


> Just got the call!!! Insane


----------



## filmfan123

I am from NYC


----------



## AKA3344

Just wondering if any of you hear from _Lechner_ or Maureen?
​


----------



## ea1

Got the call, I'm in too! Congrats to all who got in!


----------



## maanj

ZhangDi said:


> Are u in US? Or international call?


International! I got the call from Hungary


----------



## fmorett

Just got a call this morning from Lance Weiler. Am based in NYC. Congrats everyone! Can’t wait to meet you all soon.


----------



## Lu Li

fmorett said:


> Just got a call this morning from Lance Weiler. Am based in NYC. Congrats everyone! Can’t wait to meet you all soon.


Congrats! I’m from the directing program, just curious is the call from the professor who interviewed you?


----------



## fmorett

Lu Li said:


> Congrats! I’m from the directing program, just curious is the call from the professor who interviewed you?


Yes I interviewed with Lance.


----------



## cccecilia

maanj said:


> International! I got the call from Hungary


Congrats!! im wondering if thats the prof who interviewed you?


----------



## maanj

cccecilia said:


> Congrats!! im wondering if thats the prof who interviewed you?


Yes!


----------



## thep2k2

Yeah I’m waiting on either Lechner or Mynette, did anyone hear from either of them?


----------



## cccecilia

Are they gonna call all day or just a specific period of time?


----------



## audr3y

Congrats to everyone who got a call! I haven't heard anything yet :/


----------



## audr3y

I was interviewed by Lance and Mynette. I also wonder if they are calling alphabetically because my last name starts with a Z so I am hoping my call will still come!


----------



## audr3y

Just got my call from Mynette and I am in! So excited!!


----------



## Hagsu

do you think they are done with calls?


----------



## cccecilia

Hagsu said:


> do you think they are done with calls?


when did you interview and who interviewed u?


----------



## Hanyu

Just got my call as well! Maureen was so considerate about my time zone


----------



## goingrl

olsmania said:


> guys I just got the call!! I got in! Good luck to you too and hopefully see you all in the `Fall!


Me too!


----------



## goingrl

I got a call from Maureen at 4:30 today! Good luck to everyone who hasn't heard yet <3


----------



## Chris W

olsmania said:


> guys I just got the call!! I got in! Good luck to you too and hopefully see you all in the `Fall!





jazzyjeff18 said:


> got the call too!! Congrats!





maanj said:


> Just got the call!!! Insane





filmfan123 said:


> Just got the call from professor Weiler, so excited!





ea1 said:


> Got the call, I'm in too! Congrats to all who got in!





maanj said:


> International! I got the call from Hungary





fmorett said:


> Just got a call this morning from Lance Weiler. Am based in NYC. Congrats everyone! Can’t wait to meet you all soon.





audr3y said:


> Just got my call from Mynette and I am in! So excited!!





Hanyu said:


> Just got my call as well! Maureen was so considerate about my time zone





goingrl said:


> Me too!





goingrl said:


> I got a call from Maureen at 4:30 today! Good luck to everyone who hasn't heard yet <3


Congrats everyone! That's awesome! Be sure to add or update your application on the site if you haven't already.

To join the private forum for all accepted applicants use the link below:



			PRIVATE CLUB - Columbia University
		


Here's the private forum:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/columbia-university-private-forum.159/
		


I don't think a thread for this year's accepted applicants has been created yet so feel free to create one there.


----------



## ZhangDi

Just got the call,I’m in!! Call from Mynette and she were so considerate about my time zone.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

For those of you who have heard back, is you’re last name higher up in the alphabet? Wondering if they’re going in alphabetical order.


----------



## audr3y

FuschiaFlows said:


> For those of you who have heard back, is you’re last name higher up in the alphabet? Wondering if they’re going in alphabetical order.


My last name is a Z so probably not if they are still calling people? But also maybe they were but its a different list for each person making the calls? i dont really know if theres any way we will know for sure


----------



## thep2k2

Just heard from Mynette, I got in too! Columbia is my top choice, are any of you leaning towards attending?


----------



## bzgwl23

OMG feeling so anxious…Anyone from China have got the call？


----------



## Hagsu

Have not heard back yet and no updates either in the platform  still happy for those who have received a call


----------



## AKA3344

end of the day and the week, so i guess this is it, no more calls from them. Congrats to all of you who got accepted again!


----------



## bzgwl23

Just want to ask anyone got in with a scholarship?


----------



## Hagsu

bzgwl23 said:


> Just want to ask anyone got in with a scholarship?


maybe they’ll send us a fax on Monday. Still with hope 🤞✨


----------



## audr3y

bzgwl23 said:


> Just want to ask anyone got in with a scholarship?


I was told on the phone that I was given a scholarship and the amount


----------



## thep2k2

Not entirely sure that all acceptances have gone out. Looking at previous years’ acceptances/waitlists are spread out. Don’t lose all hope yet


Hagsu said:


> Have not heard back yet and no updates either in the platform  still happy for those who have received a call


----------



## filmfan123

thep2k2 said:


> Not entirely sure that all acceptances have gone out. Looking at previous years’ acceptances/waitlists are spread out. Don’t lose all hope yet


Just curious for those who got accepted, do you plan on attending? (I am)


----------



## audr3y

filmfan123 said:


> Just curious for those who got accepted, do you attend on attending? (I am)


Yes! I will be!


----------



## filmfan123

Dope see you on the 30th


----------



## jazzyjeff18

audr3y said:


> I was told on the phone that I was given a scholarship and the amount





audr3y said:


> Yes! I will be!


Me too!


----------



## audr3y

My official acceptance letter is now on my application portal! Everyone go check!


----------



## chickensaladcitizen

If you don't mind me asking, how were the scholarships for those who received them?


----------



## chickensaladcitizen

If you don't mind me asking, how were the scholarships for those who received them?


----------



## AKA3344

Did anyone receive a waitlist decision?


----------



## bzgwl23

AKA3344 said:


> Did anyone receive a waitlist decision?


Me.


----------



## Yang Qian

waitlisted


----------



## jazzyjeff18

chickensaladcitizen said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how were the scholarships for those who received them?


I received 20k each year for two years. I’m figuring out how I’m going to financially support myself with the other 90k. Going to be applying to a lot of scholarships and grants for sure


----------



## rickyroma

Yang Qian said:


> waitlisted


May I ask, how were you notified of your waitlisting (call, email, portal, etc)?

Thanks!!


----------



## audr3y

jazzyjeff18 said:


> I received 20k each year for two years. I’m figuring out how I’m going to financially support myself with the other 90k. Going to be applying to a lot of scholarships and grants for sure


Same here, I wonder if the third year is different because it is the thesis year? Maybe tuition is different?


----------



## jazzyjeff18

audr3y said:


> Same here, I wonder if the third year is different because it is the thesis year? Maybe tuition is different?


Yeah, I believe the third year is different because we are only focused on our thesis and there are no more classes that we take at that point. Tuition is significantly reduced in the third year. 

Are there any scholarships or grants that you are looking at to help with school?


----------



## thep2k2

Isn’t there no tuition in the 3rd year because we aren’t taking any class for credit per se? Wouldn’t it just be regular fees that we pay anyways each semester? If there was tuition they would add it to the website- obviously I don’t have the full picture. 

*Update:* actually it is on the website- 3rd year or Thesis year is called “Research Arts” (It was in the _fine _print). Yearly breakdown says it will be under 20K


----------



## Yang Qian

rickyroma said:


> May I ask, how were you notified of your waitlisting (call, email, portal, etc)?
> 
> Thanks!!


email and a portal update


----------



## teyyana

Hey everyone. Applying for 2023 here. When does Columbia usually release the creative material prompts each year?


----------



## Yang Qian

teyyana said:


> Hey everyone. Applying for 2023 here. When does Columbia usually release the creative material prompts each year?


Ususally late september


----------



## teyyana

Yang Qian said:


> Ususally late september


But the short film requirement stays the same every year, right?

I'm planning to apply to Columbia and NYU. NYU releases the prompt in July so I'll start making the short after they release the prompt in case they're changing it this year, just to be safe


----------



## andholl

teyyana said:


> But the short film requirement stays the same every year, right?
> 
> I'm planning to apply to Columbia and NYU. NYU releases the prompt in July so I'll start making the short after they release the prompt in case they're changing it this year, just to be safe


Every aspect of the application remains the same besides the short screenplay prompts. Those change every year, but everything else remains the same.


----------



## andholl

jazzyjeff18 said:


> I received 20k each year for two years. I’m figuring out how I’m going to financially support myself with the other 90k. Going to be applying to a lot of scholarships and grants for sure


After your first year, you can also do work study on campus, anywhere from $20-25 per hour. 20 hrs a week during the semester and 40 hours during the summer. Obviously won't cover everything, but it's a nice help.


----------



## andholl

chickensaladcitizen said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how were the scholarships for those who received them?


I didn't get one my first year, but then everyone got one year 2, at least everyone I spoke with. I'm sure amounts were dependent, but I think mine was 10 or 15K


----------



## andholl

thep2k2 said:


> Isn’t there no tuition in the 3rd year because we aren’t taking any class for credit per se? Wouldn’t it just be regular fees that we pay anyways each semester? If there was tuition they would add it to the website- obviously I don’t have the full picture.
> 
> *Update:* actually it is on the website- 3rd year or Thesis year is called “Research Arts” (It was in the _fine _print). Yearly breakdown says it will be under 20K


Yes, 3rd year is cheaper because you're not taking any classes.


----------



## andholl

bzgwl23 said:


> Me.


I was called off the waitlist in the summer, so don't give up hope!


----------



## andholl

Yang Qian said:


> waitlisted


I was called off the waitlist in the summer, so don't give up hope!


----------



## dddwwwiii

Hi guys, just wondering how many of you got accepted will attend this program? Being waitlisted again this year.


----------



## filmfan123

I'm sure a few people will defer


----------



## Chris W

filmfan123 said:


> I'm sure a few people will defer


Don't think you can defer


----------



## ea1

dddwwwiii said:


> Hi guys, just wondering how many of you got accepted will attend this program? Being waitlisted again this year.


Hi! I got in and won't be attending if that helps anyone!!!


----------



## bzgwl23

.


----------



## fmorett

Is anyone else who is attending the program and went to college in the US having trouble sending their transcripts? I am on the National Student Clearinghouse website but when I click Columbia University and it shows me the departments, the Graduate School of the Arts doesn't show up. Wondering how people got around this?


----------



## filmfan123

send it to SOAADMISSIONS@COLUMBIA.EDU on Clearinghouse


----------



## olsmania

Hey guys! Two questions, maybe somebody will know how to help  

I am an international student and I am having some trouble/doubts related to sending transcripts- does anybody send their transcripts already and could write me a message so I can ask for help? 

The second thing is housing- is there anybody looking for a roommate? I would be glad to live with a fellow student! Thanks!!!


----------



## Chris W

teyyana said:


> Hey everyone. Applying for 2023 here. When does Columbia usually release the creative material prompts each year?


It looks like they still have the 2022 prompts up.






						Admissions & Creative Materials | School of the Arts
					






					arts.columbia.edu
				




It looks like there's an information session on November 12th.

Feel free to start a 2023 thread.


----------

